# What do you think of slip leads?



## Dextersmum

I just had a dog groomer come to the house to sort out Dexter's mats. I mentioned he was very good apart from pulling on the lead. She has gun dogs and trains dogs and also breeds them and lhasa apsos. She said I should get a slip lead. She got one out of her car,put one on Dexter then walked up and down the street and got me to do it. Immediately there was an improvement. I asked if they were dangerous or if it was hurting him and she assured me that all gun dog owners (and many others) use them and they're perfectly safe.

Can I please have your expert opinions on this? It certainly would be lovely if Dexter pulled less on the lead.


----------



## Stela12

What is a slip lead? I would love to try it as I have the same problem with Stela.


----------



## Dextersmum

It's basically a non stretchy 'rope' lead that goes around the dog's neck,just behind the ears and sort of just under the jaw. It's not a choke lead. You're holding the dog in a different way and it sits at the top of the neck.Here's one on ebay,I haven't read any research about them yet,I wanted to get people's opinions first.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SLIP-LEAD..._Dogs&var=&hash=item896295f944#ht_3562wt_1270


----------



## wellerfeller

A slip lead works under the same principle as a choke chain. It is a rope lasso type lead, it is true they are used a lot for gun dogs but bear in mind these dogs are normally very well trained and walk on a loose lead anyway. I have one for Weller but don't use it that often, normally if I just want to put home somewhere quickly, as you just slip it over they head and away you go. We used them lots in the kennels too for the greyhounds as doing up and undoing collars all the time takes a lot more time, so they were used as time savers really.
They are fine to use on your dog if the doghas some lead manners already but not so sure they will cure pulling without choking the dog.


----------



## Stela12

Dextersmum said:


> It's basically a non stretchy 'rope' lead that goes around the dog's neck,just behind the ears and sort of just under the jaw. It's not a choke lead. You're holding the dog in a different way and it sits at the top of the neck.Here's one on ebay,I haven't read any research about them yet,I wanted to get people's opinions first.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SLIP-LEAD..._Dogs&var=&hash=item896295f944#ht_3562wt_1270


I see, thank you. I think Cesar Milan AKA The Dog Whisperer always uses that kind.


----------



## kendal

we use them at the kennels too, it make things easier with nervous dogs as you don't need to fuss about their collar. a quick on off. also they can sip out or it or its very unlikely. 

but if your going to use them for training they need to be used properly, so the dog does learn to walk on a loose lead other wise the dog it just choking its self all the time. which defeats the porpose of it. 

if your a Cesar fan he used them all the time. 


and remember even though its just a bit of rope their is still a right and a wrong way of putting it on.


----------



## Dextersmum

Thanks Kendal. She showed me how to do it properly,how to put it on and also how to walk with the dog on a loose lead.


----------



## mandym

I use them with my dogs and i have quite a selection now.Theyre also ideal for clients that put their dogs to me with collars that are far too loose,with the slip lead theyre very safe and wont slip over the dogs head at all. xxx


----------



## kendal

mandym said:


> I use them with my dogs and i have quite a selection now.Theyre also ideal for clients that put their dogs to me with collars that are far too loose,with the slip lead theyre very safe and wont slip over the dogs head at all. xxx


that is so anoying, so many collie and spanials that have collers that you could easily fit on an GSD or a rottie without needing to agust it. a loos collar is a possible death sentance for a dog.


----------



## mandym

kendal said:


> that is so anoying, so many collie and spanials that have collers that you could easily fit on an GSD or a rottie without needing to agust it. a loos collar is a possible death sentance for a dog.


Yes its very annoying,ive had a couple that have easily wriggled out of their collars whichn is why i bought a supply of slip leads,i wouldnt be without them xxx


----------



## EvaClareEva

I use one for lottie when I want her to walk sensibly and it works perfect x


----------



## Dextersmum

I ordered one this morning


----------



## DB1

Good luck with it, I think they are fine if your dog learns not to pull - some seem to build up a strong neck and don't seem to care if they are getting half strangled!! a lot of show dogs are shown using very fine slip leads. They are very easy to put on and off without having to hold a collar as you can just make a large loop and put it over the dogs head. I've got one for when Dudley is older.


----------



## DONNA

Buddy is a puller ! He's very big for a cockapoo and strong i have a slip lead and when i use it for walks he still pull's the only thing i have found that works for him is a gentle leader it goes over the nose and so the dog will not pull and choke himself.
Buddy walks like a different dog with this ,its amazing .


----------



## kendal

i find the gentle leader to be very simmiler to a slip lead the nose bit keeps just keeps the lead in the rite place on the neck.


----------



## DONNA

kendal said:


> i find the gentle leader to be very simmiler to a slip lead the nose bit keeps just keeps the lead in the rite place on the neck.


How's it similar Kendal? the slip lead goes around the dogs neck and tighten's as he pulls (hence dog will still make that awful chokeing noise) he will also learn to have tension in his neck hindering your progress for a loose lead walk.

And the gentle leader goes over the nose so when they try to pull the lead(and you can) pull their head to the side rather then them pulling and pulling with their neck.Hence the dog does not pull as he hasnt got the stength of his whole body to pull.

I would say after 3 walks with the leader Buddy stopped pulling altogether he is a strong dog and could pull and pull me even though he was chokeing himself to death,ive found this the only way to have a loose lead walk with him.

Ive also tryed the Gencon lead which is similar to the gentle leader but because it had no way of locking it off to correct size Buddy would even pull on this so it just shows how much of a puller he was.


----------



## kendal

DONNA said:


> How's it similar Kendal? the slip lead goes around the dogs neck and tighten's as he pulls (hence dog will still make that awful chokeing noise) he will also learn to have tension in his neck hindering your progress for a loose lead walk.
> 
> And the gentle leader goes over the nose so when they try to pull the lead(and you can) pull their head to the side rather then them pulling and pulling with their neck.Hence the dog does not pull as he hasnt got the stength of his whole body to pull.
> 
> I would say after 3 walks with the leader Buddy stopped pulling altogether he is a strong dog and could pull and pull me even though he was chokeing himself to death,ive found this the only way to have a loose lead walk with him.
> 
> Ive also tryed the Gencon lead which is similar to the gentle leader but because it had no way of locking it off to correct size Buddy would even pull on this so it just shows how much of a puller he was.



Wooops sorry i was thinking gencon when i red your post, its the gencon thats a slip lead but the bit.over the nose keeps the lead high up and in the right position. sorry. 


Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DONNA

Phew thanks Kendal thought i was going mad lol !

Yea Gencon and gentle leader are the same apart from one major difference the gentle leader has the clip underneath which for me made the difference ,Buddy is a strong boy and would carry on pulling with the gencon which then would tighten and tighten so for him it didnt work.


----------



## calli.h

Arthur has a Gencon and he still has a good go at pulling on it. It worked for a bit and to be honest it still does when he is on his own but as soon as we walk anywhere with the girls or as a family he pulls like mad. We do practice (me more than the husband as I have the kids and dog most of the time) bur I admit we need to do more training with him in this respect but I think I'll try a gentle leader.


----------



## DONNA

calli.h said:


> Arthur has a Gencon and he still has a good go at pulling on it. It worked for a bit and to be honest it still does when he is on his own but as soon as we walk anywhere with the girls or as a family he pulls like mad. We do practice (me more than the husband as I have the kids and dog most of the time) bur I admit we need to do more training with him in this respect but I think I'll try a gentle leader.


Yes do try it Buddy will still have ago when kids/people other dogs are around but he soon carms down and realise's it dosnt help, with the gencon he just kept trying till he was chokeing again.


----------



## Dextersmum

Is this what you mean Donna?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STOP-PULL...plies_Dogs&hash=item337670ce11#ht_5538wt_1270


----------



## DONNA

No its called a Gentle leader they sell them at most pet shops it does the same thing as a halti but i think they are all slightly different ,i prefer the Gentle leader as it has the clip underneath .
Take a look at www.gentleleader.co.uk it explains all about it there.


----------



## Dextersmum

DONNA said:


> No its called a Gentle leader they sell them at most pet shops it does the same thing as a halti but i think they are all slightly different ,i prefer the Gentle leader as it has the clip underneath .
> Take a look at www.gentleleader.co.uk it explains all about it there.


Ah,thank you! I had the slip lead through the post today and I don't think I like it for Dexter.


----------



## susanb

Our puppy trainer recommended a K9-bridle. This has been remarkable. Its a bit fiddly to get on at first until you get used to it. It works like a dream and Gisgo walks beautifully to heel now (when I walk him with proper heel-training, treats etc) and also walks well with my Hubby (who does not insist on perfect heel-walking). Anyway, he no longer pulls & no longer makes the horrible choking noise. My 10yo daughter is able to walk him now also - which is lovely. It has not got into his eyes at all (which I have heard some others can do) and it does not seem uncomfortable. We have tried him without it and with a harness but he still pulls like mad unless we use the bridle. The trainer recommended using it for 3 months and then trying without again.


----------



## DB1

The K9 bridle does look good - I just googled it and saw their website and also a good you tube video explaining how it works and showing dogs wearing it at a dog club/class, I had decided to try to make most of Dudley's walks training walks which would be really hard work - I wonder if you used one of these if they would just get in the habit of not pulling after a while - it almost seems like cheating though!! would def use if had an older dog with pulling probs.


----------



## DONNA

Dawn its not cheating its just a helping hand .

Ive noticed when Buddy's not using his leader he is more aware of me and slows down to my pace,dont get me wrong he still pull's but its getting better so yes these aids all help with a pulling dog and hopefully you will not need them as much if at all the older they get.


----------



## susanb

I thought it was cheating at first and was reluctant.....I put a lot of effort into training "heel" and he is really good at it in the house and garden....but as soon as he went out of our gate he would start pulling! So now every time he has his proper walks he has the bridle on, and I still "heel" train while I walk him anywhere (hubby just likes to walk). I am sure that he will eventually get the hang of it and we won't need the bridle any more, but meanwhile we can all actually enjoy our walks without him pulling and making himself choke (and no more hurting arms/shoulders)


----------



## colpa110

I agree with Donna, I have several makes of head collar and I find the gentle leader the least fiddly and most effective...it works brilliantly, the only drawbacks being Betty doesnt like it and tries to rub it off -even when walking along and it looks a bit like a muzzle!!


----------



## mandym

I used the canny collar with kenya because she was a terrible puller when she was younger,i found it worked well and it doesnt slip up over theor eyes like some do.I dont think its cheating either,kenya used the canny collar for a few months and i now walk six of my dogs at once with ease,she learnt to walk beautifully with it xxx


----------



## lola24

I think headcollars etc are great- def not cheating. 

I am always telling clients at the training class- why practice doing it wrong when you can teach them and practice doing it right?!


----------



## colpa110

Thanks Katie and Mandy - I have to say it has always felt like my biggest failure!!!!


----------



## Dextersmum

I think I need to invest in a head collar/bridle type thing for Dexter.


----------



## DONNA

1st thing my husband said was "why has he got a muzzle on?" i must say i find myself explaining to people its a training aid before they say anything dont want them to think Buddys dangerous ha ha......prehaps he could lick you to death but thats about it!


----------



## Dextersmum

That's exactly what I'd be afraid of-people assuming Dexter is a dangerous dog!


----------



## wellerfeller

Dextersmum said:


> That's exactly what I'd be afraid of-people assuming Dexter is a dangerous dog!



I wouldn't worry too much what people think, at least it will keep people from rushing up to your dog and invading your dogs space  Dexter will be grateful for that!


----------



## Dextersmum

wellerfeller said:


> I wouldn't worry too much what people think, at least it will keep people from rushing up to your dog and invading your dogs space  Dexter will be grateful for that!


That's true  Because he's so cute,he does get loads of people fussing him all the time! He's just interested in the dogs and wants to play all the time!


----------

